# Reverse dent on front quarter panel.



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Got a weird one for you guys. I've got what looks like a dent/scratch on my drivers side front quarter panel, above the wheel, about 1 cm in diameter.


















It's quite hard to photograph.

Noticed it when I bought the car, but thought it was just a normal dent or chip. But it's actually raised to the touch. Almost as if it's been dented from the inside. It's to High up, for it to be a stone in the wheel well. And that's all plastic lined.

What would you guys suggest to do to repair it? I have touch up paint. But is there a risk of rust setting in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

No ideas from anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like cracked filler to me, any sign of a repair in that area ?


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Ultra said:


> Looks like cracked filler to me, any sign of a repair in that area ?


Not really, unless they did a great job. Panel is perfect shape, no distortion in colour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The lower picture lacks clarity much like a painted panel that has sinkage, a visit to a body shop for a opinion should solve the mystery.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

A dent guy will be able to tap that down easily 

We get random high spots on new cars all the time, all it takes it a clumsy mistake when transporting panels.

There's no point trying to guess how or why it happened.

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok thanks, looks like it might need to visit a professional. But for the time being, will a bit of touch up paint be fine? I don’t want to risk rust setting in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

As a PDR tech who looks at panels in detail all day I would have to agree with the earlier comment that it is cracked filler from a bodge repair. If it is high it is because it is a bodge and going by the picture the paint and surface looks a pretty poor quality finish. Also as PDR tech I can tell you that if it is filler it ain't gonna tap down, just crack the filler even more and break it out of the repair. Have a feel up under the wheel arch, if the inside of the panel is distorted then it is probably filled and will need doing again. Hope this helps.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Definitely looks like cracked filler, nothing you can do with that other than a visit to the bodyshop.

Alex


----------

